# Idaho kayaker dies in accident in northwestern Montana river



## LZMJRAFT (May 3, 2021)

Yes, it's a Class 3-4 run with one bigger drop Stonechest. Can be tough at higher flows, cold and remote. It's a good kayak and cataraft run. That is a very sad situation.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh no ! That was a old friend of mine! He used to own and operated snake river kayak and canoe in Jackson and lived in Driggs. What a fucking bummer. He had sold to his partners years ago but had been doing sea kayak tours and camping tours in yellowstone Park for a long time. He and I and another friend drove an old subaru station wagon from Sam Francisco down through Central America kayaking and ocean surfing in the 90's . He taught me how to kayak (kinda I suck and didn't stick with it) back in the late 80's . Damn man this sucks bad. The report isn't great and I dunno about the yaak but he was a seasoned veteran so must have been something up. I do know he had kinda pulled back from whitewater a bit after a pin in his kayak and I thought he was done with hard water but I was too and now iam not. Damn it iam very bummed and so are alot of people family and friends. Rest in peace buddy!!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Pincharlie, I met him a handful of times years ago, super nice guy for sure. 
RIP Steve


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well if I had to guess I'd bet there was wood involved. Steve was a class v kayaker for years of his youth and iam pretty sure he wasn't pushing his limits anymore. He was an instructor for years too and did his stuff at Nantahala outdoor center. It is sad and it is also terrifying to know that even the "fun" runs can have fatal accidents. I looked at the river online and it looks like good fun. Doesn't look terrifying or class v gnarly. Just a real bummer. The getting older thing is scary too. Our brains are still saying "it's good I can swim this or I can deal" but maybe just maybe our bodies can't? Shitty cause it's supposed to be fun. 
We where in El Salvador on that trip we did at a point break called zunzall. We were surfing all day and tired. We came in and Steve was all big eyed and freaked out. We where like what's up man and he took us down the street a bit and pointed to the gutter and there was a human index finger laying there. We where so young we did a freak out and our imagination ran wild with speculation and bravado. Haha. We left there pretty quick lol. I saw him catch and ride his first ocean wave there!! Saw on his Facebook pictures of him still ocean surfing!! So yeah I had a bad time yesterday thinking "well maybe this whitewater shits better suited to the young" and "do I really want my kids to do this" was a hard day for me. Wasn't my loss . Was a community loss . So like all responsible men I signed up for another swiftwater course and made plans to fly into a remote river. Never learn...if anyone knows and or if anyone finds out when his services will be. Please pm me I'd like to go. I haven't seen him for years and have no contact info. Thanks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Really sorry to hear of his loss, Charlie


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

American Whitewater


The primary advocate for the preservation and protection of whitewater rivers throughout the United States and connects the interests of human-powered recreational river users with ecological and science-based data to achieve goals within our mission.




www.americanwhitewater.org






As a side note and no disrespect intended, i recently watched a great video zack did about drowning and "flush drowning " was talked about in detail. Bad news is it means they don't know what happened to make him drown but that he drowned. I'll link that video as it's important. Sad to know that poor Steve had several chances to be saved and it didn't play out that way. I guess I was wring to as American whitewater clases that stretch v but it's 2021 xould be class 3 to some.. what do we learn ? It's screaming to me that the first few moments of a swim are super important. Cliché cliché anyway he will be missed by many family and friends and YOU and I need to be diligent in our efforts to remain safe on this planet it can be unforgiving.


----------

